# YET another place for random non-political campfire stuff...



## 1eyefishing (Dec 28, 2021)

Other one got used up...


----------



## Buck70 (Dec 28, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Other one got used up...
> 
> View attachment 1125219


Exactly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## naildrvr (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Dec 30, 2021)

Dub said:


>


Nor would they be as quick to offend others


----------



## Doug B. (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## dwhee87 (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## flintlock hunter (Dec 31, 2021)

fishfryer said:


> Nor would they be as quick to offend others




What ever happened to "_AN ARMED SOCIETY IS A POLITE SOCIETY"?_


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 31, 2021)

flintlock hunter said:


> What ever happened to "_AN ARMED SOCIETY IS A POLITE SOCIETY"?_


???


----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)

flintlock hunter said:


> What ever happened to "_AN ARMED SOCIETY IS A POLITE SOCIETY"?_




I guess it was "too political" ??????


----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## fishfryer (Dec 31, 2021)

Dub said:


>


Last music they’ll ever hear


----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 31, 2021)

flintlock hunter said:


> What ever happened to "_AN ARMED SOCIETY IS A POLITE SOCIETY"?_



A Leftist grab for power and control supported by the MSM and many educators.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## ddgarcia (Dec 31, 2021)

Dub said:


>


MAN!!!!!!!!! What progressive, forward thinking visionaries they were. They only employed "it" laborers way back then.


----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Doug B. (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1126088


That sounds like NCHB


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jan 1, 2022)

Dub said:


>



I like a .45....


----------



## Dub (Jan 1, 2022)

Railroader said:


> I like a .45....



Partial to them as well.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## redeli (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2022)

Welcome to Georgia.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jan 3, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1126725



I had a couple buddies like that... One's dead, one...I ain't heard in 20 years.


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2022)

You got that one from Saban didn't you?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 4, 2022)

They must be steered very carefully or else ---------- well all you men know that already.  LOL


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2022)

^^^^^


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1126830


Dang stuff.

Pipe dope maybe worse.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1126831


I can tell you with 100% certainly that a concrete seam will send you over "the handlebars".

Had to fuss at my son too (in a completely separate incident at the shop a couple weeks ago).


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2022)

redeli said:


> View attachment 1126575


Wow, I know just where that is and recognized it immediately. That's in the Frog Level section of Waynesville, NC, just a few miles from where I live. I'm guessing you made it to the Smokehouse?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 6, 2022)

Atta girl !!!  Good job mom & dad


----------



## redeli (Jan 6, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Wow, I know just where that is and recognized it immediately. That's in the Frog Level section of Waynesville, NC, just a few miles from where I live. I'm guessing you made it to the Smokehouse?


yep and it was good...THANKS!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2022)

Added to the buffet just for politicians


----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Milkman (Jan 6, 2022)

@NC Hillbilly    ^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 6, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1127257


This ain't wrong!


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## basstrkr (Jan 7, 2022)

That truck ain't got a chance.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Paleo (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jan 8, 2022)

Doboy Dawg said:


> View attachment 1127496



Truest one yet!!! ?


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 8, 2022)

North vs  South


----------



## MX5HIGH (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 9, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Wow, I know just where that is and recognized it immediately. That's in the Frog Level section of Waynesville, NC, just a few miles from where I live. I'm guessing you made it to the Smokehouse?






redeli said:


> yep and it was good...THANKS!!!!



As soon as I saw the sign on the building in this original post, I knew immediately that it was in Waynesville, N.C......BECAUSE I  supplied all of the filters used in this Plant for a period of 20  years or so.  This Company is the world's largest producer of Epson Salt.  I remember Mr. Tim Giles and his Father who started the business as well.  Small world for sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2022)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> As soon as I saw the sign on the building in this original post, I knew immediately that it was in Waynesville, N.C......BECAUSE I  supplied all of the filters used in this Plant for a period of 20  years or so.  This Company is the world's largest producer of Epson Salt.  I remember Mr. Tim Giles and his Father who started the business as well.  Small world for sure.


They also spill chemicals and kill every trout in Richland Creek every few years........


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## dang (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## dang (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 12, 2022)

They finally caught up with @kmckinnie


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 13, 2022)

Sorry….couldn’t help myself


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 14, 2022)

Hunting season never ends....the weapons just change


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 14, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Hunting season never ends....the weapons just change


@kmckinnie
??


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 14, 2022)

4HAND said:


> @kmckinnie
> ??


Ranch hand bumper guard is your friend. ?


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 15, 2022)

Who gets it? ???


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## BassRaider (Jan 16, 2022)

didn't stick the landing


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 16, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>



That first video…???


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 17, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1129332


Avatar material right there


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 17, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1129388


Gosh dang right there Skippy. 

Fought with my dogs for the last 24 hrs to go outside.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 18, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1129661


What did she reply?


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 18, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> What did she reply?


SECURITY!!!!!!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## 4HAND (Jan 18, 2022)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> View attachment 1129669


?????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 18, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1129717



I feel the same way about them


----------



## Duff (Jan 19, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


??


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Jan 19, 2022)

ouch


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 23, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1130823


Sad ain’t it!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 23, 2022)

Getting ready for the 2022 2026 Winter Olympics...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 23, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Getting ready for the 2022 2026 Winter Olympics...
> 
> View attachment 1130896


The agony of defeat !!!!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## dang (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


WOW. That went south in a hurry. His buddies did him no favors


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 26, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> WOW. That went south in a hurry. His buddies did him no favors


Pretty sure that was the neighbors hearing the dogs chewing on him. They knew better than to go in there. I read about that one.

On a side note…if anyone thinks a dog wagging it’s tail won’t bite you…..whoops


----------



## Railroader (Jan 26, 2022)

Good Dogs.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Jan 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


>


They look so happy to do such a good job!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2022)

For good effect, zip tie a sneaker to a large beef bone from a butcher, and leave it inside your dog pen…


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 27, 2022)

Where'd that 'Seek One' thread go...?


----------



## Buck70 (Jan 27, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1131629


We are doomed.


----------



## Iwannashoot (Jan 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Where'd that 'Seek One' thread go...?
> 
> View attachment 1131747


That thing comes with its own cover scent. Essence of rotten fish heads and stale beer cans!  Fools even the most discriminating urban bucks.


----------



## Mike 65 (Jan 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Where'd that 'Seek One' thread go...?
> 
> View attachment 1131747


@buckpasser is that you?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 28, 2022)

???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 28, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1131998


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 29, 2022)

Home COVID test 101


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 29, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> ???


Like those and Terry Tate Office linebacker.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Jan 30, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>



That would be an absolute HOOT!!!


----------



## Dub (Jan 31, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>




That's actually not too far removed from what the Biden Administration is doing in a city near each of us with the illegal aliens that are being bussed in and dispersed. 

Lord only knows what type of people are embedded in those groups.....cartel affiliated gang members, terrorists, murderers, rapists.....many are folks who should be wearing orange suits and in actual prison.

Instead.....they are at the shopping malls your family members visit.   They are at the interstate convenience stores where you stop and refuel your car....etc, etc.


American citizens are banned from travel or entrance into many places....without their vaccine cards.


The illegal aliens ???  No such restrictions.  Taxpayer money is paying for the transportation, food, lodging and no telling what else....all while they are being turned loose all over the country.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Jan 31, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/wp17RQzBM_Y?feature=share


----------



## Buck70 (Feb 1, 2022)

WOW!!


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## campboy (Feb 2, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>



thats methed up


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 3, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1133016


What button do I click to “like” this more than once?


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1133251


I’m older than that


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 3, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1133256


LOL. That one got me.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I’m older than that


So am I!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> LOL. That one got me.


 I notice that he still has an upward trajectory when he leaves the frame of the picture…


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1133251


 I'm this old:


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm this old:
> View attachment 1133318


I’m in the 5 cent and operating lever on the outside era. I have got a lot of drinks out of cold water machines with the one way track for the bottles to go through.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I’m in the 5 cent and operating lever on the outside era. I have got a lot of drinks out of cold water machines with the one way track for the bottles to go through.


That's a bit before my time. I can remember some with a 10 cent price on the machine, though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 3, 2022)

H22 has an upright and a coke cooler with the track in it. These aren't ours, but they look just like em. We stored beer in both of them.  That chest one gets COLD!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 3, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has an upright and a coke cooler with the track in it. These aren't ours, but they look just like em. We stored beer in both of them.  That chest one gets COLD!!! View attachment 1133320View attachment 1133321


That is awesome!


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 3, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 has an upright and a coke cooler with the track in it. These aren't ours, but they look just like em. View attachment 1133320View attachment 1133321


Yes Ma’am that’s them! After that they went to 6 cents, had a slot for a nickle and a penny. Thanks I’ve been fumbling around trying to load some pictures off the internet.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2022)

I remember well the 5 cent machines and being upset when Cokes went to 6 cents a bottle.

Dad was a letter carrier at the Post Office and they had an old table top model of the 5 cent outside lever machine.  They kept it filled with 6 oz cokes well into the 1960s as a convenience to themselves long after the prices were up to a dime and more.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 3, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> I remember well the 5 cent machines and being upset when Cokes went to 6 cents a bottle.
> 
> Dad was a letter carrier at the Post Office and they had an old table top model of the 5 cent outside lever machine.  They kept it filled with 6 oz cokes well into the 1960s as a convenience to themselves long after the prices were up to a dime and more.


So you’re older than dirt too?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2022)

Some dirt.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 3, 2022)

JustUs4All said:


> Some dirt.


I’m a ‘49 model, you?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm this old:
> View attachment 1133318


I remember those too!


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 3, 2022)

47


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2022)

< 6 mins...


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## dang (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 3, 2022)

Hilarious!
Watch til the end...

https://youtube.com/shorts/-i6gT-hZ-QU?feature=share


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 4, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> Hilarious!
> Watch til the end...
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/-i6gT-hZ-QU?feature=share




Low down dirty dog you....I kept on waiting


----------



## redeli (Feb 4, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1133253


i am this old


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)

redeli said:


> i am this old


Yep. Me too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1133623


Good god that’s ugly whatever it is


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 4, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/UC98T9jwgqc?feature=share


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 4, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Good god that’s ugly whatever it is


That is the illustrious potentate mayor of Chicago.

Or, maybe a walleyed pike. Hard to say for sure.


----------



## skiff20 (Feb 4, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1133280


To heck with pizza women issue, I'm still trying to understand the hot dog vs hot dog bun issue.


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 4, 2022)

skiff20 said:


> To heck with pizza women issue, I'm still trying to understand the hot dog vs hot dog bun issue.


Higher math there,rithmatic won’t cut it.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 5, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1133654


That is hilarious.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 6, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/Get17ap2V_0?feature=share


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 7, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/Q_krhz66RLc?feature=share


----------



## snuffy (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 8, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/KkQk9nP1LHk?feature=share


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 9, 2022)

You have to watch close to figure out exactly what happens…


https://youtube.com/shorts/9V8H5oAmkUM?feature=share


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> You have to watch close to figure out exactly what happens…
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/9V8H5oAmkUM?feature=share


That is too funny! I must have watched 20 times, laughing the whole time!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Feb 9, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1134674


If Jenga means everybody busts their butts, then I agree.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Raylander (Feb 9, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1134455



That’s what we call Sunday at casa de Raylander


----------



## trad bow (Feb 9, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> You have to watch close to figure out exactly what happens…
> 
> 
> https://youtube.com/shorts/9V8H5oAmkUM?feature=share


Showed it to my wife and she dropped her water bottle just watching it. She said that’s just wrong.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh Lawd, call the ambulance.
I fainted.

https://youtube.com/shorts/MlPLSV1GwUw?feature=share


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 11, 2022)

Dang @Hillbilly stalker  you got me  at my desk.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)

Redneck culinarily


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## crackerdave (Feb 12, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1135168


A handshake was originally to show that your hand held no weapon.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Feb 15, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1135846


See that in loving color from time to time


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 15, 2022)

Morning MrsH


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Feb 16, 2022)

I really like this.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 16, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/I_miyg0wutY?feature=share


----------



## campboy (Feb 16, 2022)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> View attachment 1136052



took me a minute


----------



## redeli (Feb 16, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/I_miyg0wutY?feature=share





1eyefishing said:


> https://youtube.com/shorts/I_miyg0wutY?feature=share


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 16, 2022)

campboy said:


> took me a minute



Admit it…you said it in his voice didn’t you? ?… I did ?


----------



## campboy (Feb 16, 2022)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Admit it…you said it in his voice didn’t you? ?… I did ?



yep


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Feb 16, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1136129


Mine is about 7:00


----------



## Milkman (Feb 16, 2022)

dwhee87 said:


> View attachment 1136121



Truth.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 16, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/tNX3ZLW6_L4?feature=share


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 17, 2022)

Ummmmm??…..


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 17, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> Ummmmm??…..View attachment 1136257


Two part thought,don’t open cups,don’t buy cups!


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 17, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Two part thought,don’t open cups,don’t buy cups!


In general, does fish bait have a guarantee or warranty?? 
If so, then I'm owed a lot of money by a lot of bait stores.
And are we worried we're going to give the worms Covid???


----------



## fishfryer (Feb 17, 2022)

Whitefeather said:


> In general, does fish bait have a guarantee or warranty??
> If so, then I'm owed a lot of money by a lot of bait stores.
> And are we worried we're going to give the worms Covid???


Everywhere I’ve ever bought fish worms the clerk or whatever you call a worm salesperson dumped out the worms so you could see what was in the cup. There’s no use to change the process now. If they won’t follow age old procedure, don’t buy their worms or beer or gas etc. Bait is generally understood to be a courtesy to customers. Show me the worms I’ll show the green.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 19, 2022)

^^^ LOL
When I was a young fellow Dad and I fished for large mough in the Spring at night. We used Jitterbugs against the bank.  A cast under overhanging structure was a perfect one.  Retrieving the hang ups added a kit of excitement to the game.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 19, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1136292


That'll look good over the farplace!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Pig Predator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## bilgerat (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 21, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


>


What ammo?


----------



## Whitefeather (Feb 21, 2022)

I guess I’m not a gun guy


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## sinclair1 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 22, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/ah7aPE0-jYY?feature=share


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## buckmanmike (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1137255




























































*And the liberal trash will get triggered and call their emissaries:*


----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)

Time for coffee....


----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Duff (Feb 23, 2022)

Go Dub Go!!


----------



## BassRaider (Feb 23, 2022)

Dub's been busy - keep it up!


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 23, 2022)

Dub is on fire!


----------



## Mike 65 (Feb 23, 2022)

Me thinks Dub is bored!


----------



## campboy (Feb 23, 2022)

good ones @Dub


----------



## naildrvr (Feb 23, 2022)

Dub gotta new phone ?
Reminds me of when the Blackberry came out ?....no I didn't have one.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Geffellz18 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)

Mike 65 said:


> Me thinks Dub is bored!




That and running on a steroid to calm down back spasm episodes this week.   Freakin' nuts.  

If they could send these steroids to the citizens of Ukraine....they'd have a better chance of fighting their way through the horrors they are facing right now.

They'd be wide awake & irritable and ready to smoke some communist scum.


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Feb 24, 2022)

Dub said:


> That and running on a steroid to calm down back spasm episodes this week.   Freakin' nuts.
> 
> If they could send these steroids to the citizens of Ukraine....they'd have a better chance of fighting their way through the horrors they are facing right now.
> 
> They'd be wide awake & irritable and ready to smoke some communist scum.



Hitler ordered his troops doped on an early version of meth mixed with a steroid. It worked very well for almost two years before the troops started attacking each other. The "new" US Air Force ordered over 10,000,000 amphetamine doses for pilots to take during long flights. That too, worked until the pilots got hooked. (note that "go pills" were still included in all pilots kit into the 1990s and are available under certain conditions even today)

You might have a very good idea that could help Ukrainian civilians fight. I just wouldn't want to be around a million folks suffering withdrawal if they have to use it for too long.


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)

GeorgiaBob said:


> Hitler ordered his troops doped on an early version of meth mixed with a steroid. It worked very well for almost two years before the troops started attacking each other. The "new" US Air Force ordered over 10,000,000 amphetamine doses for pilots to take during long flights. That too, worked until the pilots got hooked. (note that "go pills" were still included in all pilots kit into the 1990s and are available under certain conditions even today)
> 
> You might have a very good idea that could help Ukrainian civilians fight. I just wouldn't want to be around a million folks suffering withdrawal if they have to use it for too long.




They are surrounded and will be rounded up and destroyed.


Many are fleeing.


I'd rather lock & load, dose up and do my best to survive first contact and kill as many invaders that I could....and continue killing them.

Recovery from withdrawal would be a future blessing, were they able to survive and reach that point.

Hopefully at least a portion of their population has the guts that Israeli citizens demonstrate in their daily lives.   Hopefully.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 24, 2022)

Don’t mess with old Soldiers


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 24, 2022)

^^^ I forget that gentlemen’s name, but he was a sniper in  WWII. He was a guest on one of the gun shows and was at Sniper school at Ft. Benning. He made the 1000 yard shot at his current age with the new modern equipment we have now. Good episode if you catch it.   Found it on impossible shots.


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## naildrvr (Feb 24, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1137691


???


----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 24, 2022)

naildrvr said:


> ???


But...........but it's free on February 30th!!!


----------



## Kowtown (Feb 24, 2022)

Nice run @Dub


----------



## westcobbdog (Feb 25, 2022)

Dub said:


>


Was just explaining to my Son Twitter blocks Trump but allows the Ruskies to promote their war?


----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 25, 2022)

Red Red Redneck


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Doboy Dawg (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## ugajay (Feb 25, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1137512


My wife's daddy eventually accepted me as a decent human being when he realized I had a pocket knife at all times


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Feb 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1137969


Need a bigger bat


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 26, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1137967


Dummy!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 26, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> Dummy!


 If you can blow that up you'll see the blood!


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 27, 2022)

1eyefishing said:


> View attachment 1137969


Seen an Officer do about the same thing with a Pr-24 and car window one night. Lady was having a seizure in the car, he lost one front tooth and knocked another loose. He then studied up on the difference between concave vs. convex. He started carrying a punch after that.


----------



## Dub (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Feb 27, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1138012


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 27, 2022)

gobbleinwoods said:


> View attachment 1138101


You'll see the same kind of stuff when you're boating!! A few years ago I pulled a boat 3 miles up river back to the ramp because the dude had put his outboard motor on his small Jon boat but not tightened it very well. Then he put his plug in on the OUTSIDE of the boat. And had it corded off to the motor.  He knocked the loose motor off on a stump and it took the plug with it to the bottom.  2 guys were nearly gunnel deep bailing and waving me over. I took them to the bank where we used a sock for plug and bailed most of the water before towing them backup the river with no motor.


----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Mar 2, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1138832


Hmmm sounds familiar


----------



## Railroader (Mar 2, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1138832



I definitely have it...And 8 years to go.


----------



## campboy (Mar 2, 2022)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> View attachment 1138756



Exactly why i quit playin golf


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 3, 2022)

Never underestimate the ingenuity of a redneck


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## snuffy (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1138989


There’s an upper right portion of that picture??? ???


----------



## campboy (Mar 3, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1138991



ouch


----------



## Jeepnfish (Mar 3, 2022)

Got my wife a little black lab angel this week. Our Raven has been gone 2 years and my wife was still mourning.


----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Mar 4, 2022)

Dub said:


>



@Dub 

I thought you were anti-mask....


----------



## Jeepnfish (Mar 4, 2022)

Jeepnfish said:


> Got my wife a little black lab angel this week. Our Raven has been gone 2 years and my wife was still mourning.


Here's a picture of Jolene.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1139196


Everything except milk delivery and Butch wax.


----------



## Mars (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Everything except milk delivery and Butch wax.



Come on. Even at 35 years old I remember butch wax. Its wax for your hair when you have a flat top cut.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Mars said:


> Come on. Even at 35 years old I remember butch wax. Its wax for your hair when you have a flat top cut.


Never knew many folks with crew cuts, and don't know why you would need to wax a crew cut? I remember Brylcream and a couple other products like that that all the men my dad's age used to use to slick their hair back.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Never knew many folks with crew cuts, and don't know why you would need to wax a crew cut? I remember Brylcream and a couple other products like that that all the men my dad's age used to use to slick their hair back.


You get you a wad of Butch Wax about as big as a marble. Rub it between your two hands, they starting front the front using the palms of your hands apply it to the flattop. Then take a brush or comb and try to make the hair on top of your head stand straight up. If you hair in the top middle of your head looks like a short bristled scrub brush, that’s what you want.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> You get you a wad of Butch Wax about as big as a marble. Rub it between your two hands, they starting front the front using the palms of your hands apply it to the flattop. Then take a brush or comb and try to make the hair on top of your head stand straight up. If you hair in the top middle of your head looks like a short bristled scrub brush, that’s what you want.




Just not a thing that happened back here in the hollers, I reckon. Nobody looked like Guy Fieri. It was either the unkempt hippie look, or the greaser look.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just not a thing that happened back here in the hollers, I reckon. Nobody looked like Guy Fieri. It was either the unkempt hippie look, or the greaser look.


You can see a flattop in one of those old barbershop pictures of hair styles. Pretty common in the fifties and early sixties around here.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> You can see a flattop in one of those old barbershop pictures of hair styles. Pretty common in the fifties and early sixties around here.


I wasn't alive in the 50s and early 60s. I'm a 1967 model.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I wasn't alive in the 50s and early 60s. I'm a 1967 model.


Whipper snapper


----------



## Railroader (Mar 4, 2022)

And Butch Wax was still popular in the military at least into the late 80s...


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm A 1966 model, Butch Wax was popular with the Military and LE in the 90's.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I'm A 1966 model, Butch Wax was popular with the Military and LE in the 90's.


Yep,that’s it


----------



## B. White (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> I'm A 1966 model, Butch Wax was popular with the Military and LE in the 90's.


I guess we were out of the loop here. Is that you?


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I guess we were out of the loop here. Is that you?


Yeah thats me, after leaving the Holler and traveling the world with Uncle Sam. Back home you were either clean cut or wore a mullet. There weren't much variation except the old timers who were about hermits.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Yeah thats me, after leaving the Holler and traveling the world with Uncle Sam. Back home you were either clean cut or wore a mullet. There weren't much variation except the old timers who were about hermits.


I had me a rockin' mullet back in the day.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

Hot blondes love Hillbillies !


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 4, 2022)

Gimme that Skynyrd shirt.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Hot blondes love Hillbillies !


Yep. I still got that YHFP nearly 30 years later.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hickory Nut said:


> Gimme that Skynyrd shirt.


Last Rebel Tour shirt. It don't fit no mo.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

27 years here


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> 27 years here


28 in July here.


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Last Rebel Tour shirt. It don't fit no mo.


Them thangs is bad about shrinkin


----------



## Whitefeather (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I had me a rockin' mullet back in the day.
> 
> View attachment 1139259
> 
> View attachment 1139260


Sweet horse tail


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> Them thangs is bad about shrinkin


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 28 in July here.


June 10 will be 28 for us. 2 ways I remember my Anniversary, 
#1 It's 4 days after D day
#2 I made a little diddy up, "On June the 10 I married the old hen" I have learnt to keep that one to myself. My heads got more lumps than a golf ball


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 4, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> June 10 will be 28 for us. 2 ways I remember my Anniversary,
> #1 It's 4 days after D day
> #2 I made a little diddy up, "On June the 10 I married the old hen" I have learnt to keep that one to myself. My heads got more lumps than a golf ball


Them yaller haired wimmens is mean.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

Not my picture, but the best mantle I've ever seen.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 4, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> 28 in July here.


36 in July for us. I got older. Her not so much. Still just as young and hot as ever.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 4, 2022)

Alright....redneck roll call. Who here would do this just to embarrass your kids or wife ?


----------



## Buck70 (Mar 4, 2022)

I'd wear the socks but durn sure would not wear the man sandals.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 5, 2022)

Buck70 said:


> I'd wear the socks but durn sure would not wear the man sandals.


Yeah, I’m not much on them Jerusalem cruisers myself.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## fishfryer (Mar 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1139322


You like yours rare it seems


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 5, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1139323



mercy my eyes.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Railroader (Mar 6, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> View attachment 1139323



? 

I liked you, right up to there @Hillbilly stalker ..


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 6, 2022)

Railroader said:


> ?
> 
> I liked you, right up to there @Hillbilly stalker ..


If that's the Westside....purty sure I don't wanna see the Eastside


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 6, 2022)

Still gotta go ?


----------



## Railroader (Mar 6, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> If that's the Westside....purty sure I don't wanna see the Eastside



Westside is probably the gang she's property of...


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 7, 2022)

In which case they would be welcome to keep her.   LOL


----------



## redeli (Mar 7, 2022)

I don't remember blackjack chewing gum and Teaberry but the rest I do remember.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 8, 2022)

Can’t find my phone / tv remote


----------



## fishfryer (Mar 8, 2022)

redeli said:


> I don't remember blackjack chewing gum and Teaberry but the rest I do remember.


I do


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Can’t find my phone / tv remoteView attachment 1139902


I bet he don't know whether to scratch his watch or wind his butt!!!


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2022)

https://youtube.com/shorts/PHYgQUkNaJM?feature=share


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Dub (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## GeorgiaBob (Mar 9, 2022)

Dub said:


>



I remember buying gas a $0.19 a gallon in 1969 at a full service station two blocks from the Texas State Fair Grounds in Dallas. There were only two guys working the service island. One pumped the 5 gallons I asked for and the other washed the windshield, checked the oil, radiator, washer fluid, battery acid, and the air in my tires (all four). And I did get a nickle in change for my dollar's worth of gas.


----------



## Raylander (Mar 9, 2022)

View attachment 1139993


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Buck70 (Mar 10, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> View attachment 1140216


But for not very long though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 10, 2022)

About how I got snared


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 10, 2022)

Time waits on no one


----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Hickory Nut (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Doug B. (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 10, 2022)

Hillbilly stalker said:


> About how I got snared View attachment 1140220


So you got caught cheating too?


----------



## ddgarcia (Mar 10, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> View attachment 1140251


Seems to me like only the proper thing to do if is change the bulb when you notice the light is out. I mean safety first, right?


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Mar 10, 2022)

This is not a funny post…but a crying one I took this morning…still didn’t even fill my truck up… ?


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 11, 2022)

That pump needs a Biden sticker


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 11, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1501213418887520258


----------



## dwhee87 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------

